# Lump under chin



## goldengirl&boy (Mar 1, 2009)

Hope it's OK to write about Jack here- since he's only half "golden!"

I just found a small growth/lump under Jack's chin, he has whiskers growing out of it. I'm freaked out! 

This past fall I noticed a few small bumps under his chin- they were only on the surface. The vet said they were likely "puppy acne" and told me to switch his bowl type and use a different dish soap. It cleared right up.

I'm very concerned about this growth...and of course my google searches lead me right to the scariest option.

I appreciate any help you can provide!

Sarah


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm no expert so I would just get a vet appointment and have it checked out. It may be nothing but better safe than sorry.

Let us know what you find out. I'll be thinking about you and your baby.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Does it feel hard? Most of these things are benign fatty tumors. I would not get too excited about it. But, I would ask your vet to have a look.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Don't get too worried, especially if the pup is otherwise healthy. People and dogs both get odd little lumps on the skin from time to time. Have your vet check it out, and if you're concerned at all, it can be removed for biopsy.

A benign growth is infinitely more likely than the scary possibility. If it continues to grow, you can push your vet to take it off and send it out for a biopsy.


----------

